# Horrific fursuits (read OP)



## Troj (May 15, 2013)

*Mod Edit:

This is an image-heavy thread. When replying, please take care not to quote images that have been posted in the same page, specially so if they come from the post immediately previous to yours. Failing to do so may be considered spam and infracted
 -Corto
*

Horrific fursuits--some more so than others!

From: http://horrificfursuits.tumblr.com/ 

 Some are just homemade or simple, and really aren't so bad. Some are intentionally funky or funny.

But, when they're bad, they're very, very bad!

Post your favorites.


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Great, I'm going to have nightmares about that pink panther thing for a year.


----------



## Troj (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Wookit his wittle booties!


----------



## powderhound (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Hey now. Land Shark is totally jawesome.


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Nightmarefuel.jpg. 

The shark picture...I saw him at AC last year...and the year before that. His hamster with a beartrap jaw is better IMO.


----------



## Azure (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


> Wookit his wittle booties!


i need a hug from that shark


----------



## Jaseface (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

My Eyes they Burn.  I hope that my suit never finds its way to a site like that.


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

I was kind of expecting to see mine on there. I'm a little disappointed.


----------



## Aetius (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Some of these are most likely bad on purpose. They just look so awesome.


----------



## Azure (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

poor pinkie pie


----------



## Aetius (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Azure said:


> poor pinkie pie



Its like if Pinkie Pie had major PTSD.


----------



## Corto (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


>



This is my new favourite image.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*






A fursuiter in jail can mean only one thing...


----------



## Bambi (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*




*Supply Drop Requested?*
​





























From Sage​


----------



## Aetius (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

YOUR SOUL IS MINE MORTAL!


----------



## Toshabi (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

This is my new favorite thread.




Azure said:


> poor pinkie pie




Pinkie after season 4, no doubt.


----------



## Teal (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Toshabi said:


> Pinkie after season 4, no doubt.


 PARTY.MOV


----------



## Bambi (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*









































*Mission Accomplished?*

Oh, and sage part duece.​


----------



## Teal (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

I thought my suit looked bad, but seeing these makes me feel better.


----------



## Bambi (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*




​

























... and I'm spent? I'll find more. Later, perhaps. I dunno.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


>



Jesus Christ, man, I'm trying to eat here!


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*





Hewge?


----------



## Heliophobic (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Fuck, FAF. I go on the internet to forget a weirdass dream and find this abhorrent shit.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*


----------



## Bambi (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Is the horse bird thing supposed to be Rainbow Dash, Papaya?


----------



## PapayaShark (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Bambi said:


> Is the horse bird thing supposed to be Rainbow Dash, Papaya?



I dont know ;n;


----------



## Bambi (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

^Is it a little cold in here?

Cute mask, not used to nipples.


----------



## Troj (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Azure said:


> poor pinkie pie



I truly, sincerely, and un-ironically adore this one. 

It really does look like she's become a depressed, chain-smoking housewife who lives in a trailer park. Or, possibly, a bitter divorcee whose stallion ran away with a hot Dutch warmblood mare he met at a strip bar, leaving her with two young colts to raise.


----------



## PapayaShark (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Bambi said:


> ^Is it a little cold in here?
> 
> Cute mask, not used to nipples.



Yeah :I Thought it was really adorable, but then I just died a bit on the inside.


----------



## Azure (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


> I truly, sincerely, and un-ironically adore this one.
> 
> It really does look like she's become a depressed, chain-smoking housewife who lives in a trailer park. Or, possibly, a bitter divorcee whose stallion ran away with a hot Dutch warmblood mare he met at a strip bar, leaving her with two young colts to raise.



from parties with everypony, to sitting alone in a doublewide with the children screaming. nothing to comfort her except the whiskey and memories.


----------



## OtisTheDog (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Azure said:


> from parties with everypony, to sitting alone in a doublewide with the children screaming. nothing to comfort her except the whiskey and memories.


I'm laughing so hard, I think I just peed xD ahhahahahaha xD

So dark, but so funny lol


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Just go here and laugh at them yourself without me linking each and every one of them.
http://fuckyeahdurrsuits.tumblr.com/


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

While we are on the unfortunate subject of ponies.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



PastryOfApathy said:


> While we are on the unfortunate subject of ponies.



I love how it says "FAF's most beloved member" below that pic. Signature oddly appropriate.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Fox_720B said:


> I love how it says "FAF's most beloved member" below that pic. Signature oddly appropriate.



Well I do make _lots_ of friends on the forums I go on.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Speaking of hideous monstrosities masquerading as fursuits.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


>


Any of those could have been in a horror movie, but this one. 0.0 WHAT!? I would actually scream and run if I saw this unearthly terror shambling toward me.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



benignBiotic said:


> Any of those could have been in a horror movie, but this one. 0.0 WHAT!? I would actually scream and run if I saw this unearthly terror shambling toward me.



If I didn't know better I'd think that might be the idea behind it, because I can't even see its maker thinking it was a good suit.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



PapayaShark said:


> *Message me if:*
> no if, do



Alpha as fuck.



benignBiotic said:


> Any of those could have been in a horror movie, but this one. 0.0 WHAT!? I would actually scream and run if I saw this unearthly terror shambling toward me.



Agreed. Out of all of these creepy as shit suits, this one actually manages to look *horrifying*. I hope to god it's merely satirical.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Good lord


----------



## Aetius (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Holy shit, my sides.


----------



## Harbinger (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

I am so fucking petrified as of right now...
Normally almost any fursuit creeps me out, but these...


----------



## Troj (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



benignBiotic said:


> Any of those could have been in a horror movie, but this one. 0.0 WHAT!? I would actually scream and run if I saw this unearthly terror shambling toward me.



Actually, I recognize that costume. It belongs to aspiring science fiction "author" JF Bibeau, and is supposed to be Emperor Kuzco. Yesh.

Learn all about 'im:
http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3458196&userid=0&perpage=40&pagenumber=1
http://fyeahfantasywriterunicorn.tu...kuzco-update-trigger-warning-for-sexual-abuse
https://www.youtube.com/results?sea...76.2.2.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.4hibBW_yxvg


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

http://fuckyeahdurrsuits.tumblr.com/post/30871191696#notes I actually know this person.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


> Actually, I recognize that costume. It belongs to aspiring science fiction "author" JF Bibeau, and is supposed to be Emperor Kuzco. Yesh.


No thank you, Troj. I'll pass. *shudder*


----------



## TopazThunder (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Okay I just now finished looking through this thread and...

Good lord I don't even have anything to say. These were actually well and truly mortifying to look through. I laughed and boggled in equal measure, I will admit.

Goddammit Rilvor thanks a fuckton for showing me this thread, I'm going to strangle you now...


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

After looking through the sites, I honestly want to kill myself. That's the only way I can rid myself of most, if not all, of those images.

Or maybe I should look up a shock image to counter it.




TopazThunder said:


> Okay I just now finished looking through this thread and...
> 
> Good lord I don't even have anything to say. These were actually well and truly mortifying to look through. I laughed and boggled in equal measure, I will admit.
> 
> Goddammit Rilvor thanks a fuckton for showing me this thread, I'm going to strangle you now...




Giggity.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Oh my fuck, those pictures had me DYIN!!!! LOL

Are people actually proud of those?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



XoPachi said:


> Are people actually proud of those?



It's mind boggling, but I'm guessing they are and whats worse is some of them might have actually payed for those blobs of fur.


----------



## Dokid (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

This suit. The maker has been trying to sell it for as long as I've known about it. They never seem to realize that no one wants it.


----------



## TopazThunder (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Ozriel said:


> Giggity.



Fine, I will attempt to strangle him _sexily_. 


Alright I'm hightailing it out of here so I don't derail this uh, questionably awesome thread...


----------



## Heliophobic (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



TopazThunder said:


> Fine, I will attempt to strangle him _sexily_.



I read that in Zapp Brannigan's voice.

I don't know why I did, but I don't regret doing so at all.


----------



## Jaseface (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Why do I keep coming back to look at this thread.  OMG I have to look at my fursuit when I finish looking at this thread and I tell it to never be be a part of this category.  I second xopachi I would NEVER EVER wear a suit that is on that level of monstrosity.  I don't even think I would take one for FREE (well maybe if it had a color of fur that I needed and I would put the abomination out of its misery and make better use of the fur).


----------



## Shaade (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


>



Did no one take a step back and think, 'Hang on, this might actually haunt the children for the rest of their lives?'


----------



## Jaseface (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


>



Agreed in this photo you can see how traumatized the poor kid is.


----------



## Zabrina (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*


----------



## Seekrit (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


> Actually, I recognize that costume. It belongs to aspiring science fiction "author" JF Bibeau, and is supposed to be Emperor Kuzco. Yesh.



It's so much worse when you know it's supposed to be something :c


----------



## Golden (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Ugh my fucking eyes.


----------



## Corto (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Bambi said:


>



Oh dear Christ I can't breath


----------



## Corto (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

I'm going to sticky this for a while. It makes me so happy.


----------



## Teal (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Corto said:


> I'm going to sticky this for a while. It makes me so happy.


 We can direct newbie suit makers here to show them what not to do.


----------



## Corto (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

If I were an admin I'd change the rules to simply contain a link to this thread.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



PapayaShark said:


>



This one I don't mind so much...


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Butterflygoddess said:


> This one I don't mind so much...



THE NIPPLES

Also wow this is a sticky already. Congrats.


----------



## Aetius (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Incoming!


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Butterflygoddess said:


> This one I don't mind so much...



I don't think we can be polite company any more.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Toraneko said:


> THE NIPPLES
> 
> Also wow this is a sticky already. Congrats.



It's just a nipple. XP We all have em. 



Rilvor said:


> I don't think we can be polite company any more.



 I will always love you, Rilvor... 

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Butterflygoddess said:


> It's just a nipple. XP We all have em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not wearing a nipplesuit you won't.

See, you shot yourself in the foot! I thought it was going to be a song played by The Cure, but instead it was _that._


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Rilvor said:


> Not wearing a nipplesuit you won't.
> 
> See, you shot yourself in the foot! I thought it was going to be a song played by The Cure, but instead it was _that._



What can I say? 

 Just a Total Eclipse of the Heart... 

Yeah...I'm an 80's fanboy >.>


----------



## Bambi (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*






[video=youtube;l-cjq7EVQyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=l-cjq7EVQyA[/video]


----------



## Bambi (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*


----------



## Bambi (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*


































*<3 for a certain mod
*​[video=youtube;CaKS4zK7Hu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=CaKS4zK7Hu4[/video]


----------



## Corto (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

When "Applejack" says "I have no self awareness", it must be the most meta moment ever in a youtube video.


----------



## Teal (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Bambi said:


>



Why bother watermarking this?


----------



## Demensa (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Bambi said:


>



The first thing that popped into my head when I saw the fox was this.



Bambi said:


>



I cringed when I saw "Commissions" in the top left corner.


----------



## Bambi (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Teal said:


> Why bother watermarking this?


You'll have to connect with the OP running the site who hosts these images. However in this case, this particular image that you referenced? It has been watermarked for DA. Also contained in the images name, structured originally and indexed by DA, is fursuits___by___sira. Googling, "Fursuits by Sira" resulted in several good returns, including the original uploaders DA. It wasn't my watermark, but a logo that's naturally stamped on photographs in order to prevent image grabbers from taking original content and claiming that it is there own. As a matter of fact, the DA watermark was more or less a direct response to the emergence of stronger search engines, googles in particular which makes it convenient for image thieves to run by, look at the image or websites media code, and download the image despite the web servers attempt at user restrictions. It was later uploaded to sage(s) listed here: 

Sage 1
Sage 2

Original OP:

Sira15, Deviant Art


----------



## Troj (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



benignBiotic said:


> No thank you, Troj. I'll pass. *shudder*



His writing is at least as good as his fursuit-making!

Seriously.

People organize "Felsic Current"-reading parties, much in the vein of "Eye of Argon"-reading parties.

Also, he hits on teenage girls, and lives in cat excrement.


----------



## Skippy The Mutt (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Violent night terrors have been placed upon me from some of these....


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

So hawt.


----------



## Teal (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Bambi said:


> -snip-


I know that, what I'm saying is that it's shit so why bother?


----------



## benignBiotic (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Corto said:


> When "Applejack" says "I have no self awareness", it must be the most meta moment ever in a youtube video.


I literally would have died if I was there. that is completely hilarious.


----------



## Bambi (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Teal said:


> I know that, what I'm saying is that it's shit so why bother?


It's automated, I believe. Meaning the artist has no control over it.

Sorry for teh long post lol


----------



## Teal (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Bambi said:


> It's automated, I believe. Meaning the artist has no control over it.
> 
> Sorry for teh long post lol


 DA doesn't force you to watermark.


----------



## Bambi (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Teal said:


> DA doesn't force you to watermark.


Dick butts it sure does ... did? Oh well. My crap was always watermarked. Perhaps the suiter watermarked his bullshit so people would know where it originally came from ...? Yes? Likely?

Final EDIT: Okay, you were being genuine, sorry about that Teal.  I was preparing a full blown offensive. I'm always at Defcon 1.


----------



## Teal (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Bambi said:


> Dick butts it sure does!
> 
> So more than likely, they have it on by default, hence the watermark on their image. I figured with all of the DA watermarks it was an automated process, and it seems that based upon some features, this can be made automatic, or is a default setting. EDIT: I remember it being automatic for me way back in the day. I stopped giving fucks about DA a long time ago.
> 
> ...


 I had no idea about this. None of my shit has ever been watermarked.


----------



## Bambi (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Ah, okay, fair enough.

Pardon my posts original edits, I had difficulty figuring out if you were genuine in your curiosities, or if I had to like, prepare my buttery corn hole for invasion  It's the internet, sorry le Teal, it happens.


----------



## Teal (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Bambi said:


> Ah, okay, fair enough.
> 
> Pardon my posts original edits, I had difficulty figuring out if you were genuine in your curiosities, or if I had to like, *prepare my buttery corn hole for invasion  It's the internet,* sorry le Teal, it happens.


 I just finished eating. T_T


----------



## Bambi (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*





*
You full? You glad, bro?*
​

























Vagina parrot, anyone?


----------



## Teal (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

You're evil Bambi. And that kitty and chicken look scared.


----------



## Bambi (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Teal said:


> You're evil Bambi. And that kitty and chicken look scared.


With each new body consumed, Slender Wolf and Gonorrhea, the Chicken eating Ketchup Badger appear more and more like their final form ...


----------



## Bambi (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

*The fuck you looking at?*



































Alright, I need to step away from my show horse here, lol


----------



## Judge Spear (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

I cannot stop crying. Oh my fuck! XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Butterflygoddess said:


> This one I don't mind so much...


Dem nips, they have a mind of their own.  But holy hell, the head looks cubbish yet you glance down and pow! Big buff man chest complete with nipples.


----------



## Zabrina (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



d.batty said:


> Dem nips, they have a mind of their own.  But holy hell, the head looks cubbish yet you glance down and pow! Big buff man chest complete with nipples.




Fffff.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

BWHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA!!! This is one of the best threads EVER! Keep em' coming! XD


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 18, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*






Look at this monstrosity. It looks like a rainbow puked on it.


----------



## Harbinger (May 18, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Fuck this im out...

*defurs*


----------



## Teal (May 18, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Look at this monstrosity. It looks like a rainbow puked on it.


 At least it looks decently constructed.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 19, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Look at this monstrosity. It looks like a rainbow puked on it.


Niiiiice sparklekitty. I'm with Harbinger:



> Fuck this im out...
> 
> *defurs*


----------



## TheGr8MC (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

And there were many nightmares to be had on this day.

Surprisingly my cosplay of Hellsing's Captain for Animarathon 2012 didn't make the list.  I'll try to see if any photographic evidence of that monstrosity even exists on the internet.


----------



## Hewge (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

These make me scared and regret joining this fandom. :[


----------



## Dreaming (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Pure entertainment, I can't breathe holy shit 



Spoiler: wut






Serbia Strong said:


> YOUR SOUL IS MINE MORTAL!





Is that a watermark NO ONE IS GOING TO STEAL THAT


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Hewge said:


> These make me scared and regret joining this fandom. :[



But awesome cute ones like mine make up for it


----------



## --Kyba-- (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


> Wookit his wittle booties!



Pardon my French.  But what the fuck is that?


----------



## Kazookie (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



--Kyba-- said:


> Pardon my French.  But what the fuck is that?


Pardon my English, but it's the best fursuit ever made.

Now you can be a silver-ball on the dance-floor too! Buy this thing NOW! Only 99.99


Well, I think it's supposed to be a shark.


----------



## Rilvor (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

No no, it's an anthropomorphic silver mouth-finger don't you see?


----------



## Kazookie (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Rilvor said:


> No no, it's an anthropomorphic silver mouth-finger don't you see?


Oh, no. Wait.Take a closer look.This is definitely one of the new utility suits for the US Army.It's like a walking tank. You see those smooth surfaces? Ricochet all the way.Those small arm-like things are just there for flanking purposes.Somehow the testers came to the wrong place.


----------



## M_Coon (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

I've seen three fursuits that arn't bad at all here the cutie in the blue dress the head is made very well on that one and the body is lovly nothing wrong there. Then the kitty on the car is simple but a pretty good fursuit none the less then the sparklekitty backpack one is a well made colorfull fursuit of which i see no problem. The pony one is freckin' hilarious though! and its troubling that aside from the head and hair I find miss pink panther rather attractive O//O


----------



## TopazThunder (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Look at this monstrosity. It looks like a rainbow puked on it.



The fur is actually kind of cool. It's just too bad the rest of it is a hideous monstrosity. Bedecked as a questionably aesthetic cartoon character doesn't necessarily absolve you from having no fashion sense, and I think this is a great example of that...

I can't believe this thread is still alive.


----------



## ursiphiliac (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

I come back from a hiatus to find this? What have I done!

New cause of paranoid schizophrenia: bad fursuits.

Furries, y'all... y'all scare me. *cries*


----------



## Corto (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



TopazThunder said:


> I can't believe this thread is still alive.


I'll never let it die*



*Unless I get bored with it


----------



## Bambi (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

If people want me to keep posting suits or something, just let me know through this thread, or a PM. I think there's some gold to be had here.


----------



## Inciatus (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



			
				bambi said:
			
		

>


This this is hilarious.


----------



## Demensa (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Bambi said:


> If people want me to keep posting suits or something, just let me know through this thread, or a PM. I think there's some gold to be had here.



Keep posting. 
I'm having too much fun looking at this thread.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



TopazThunder said:


> The fur is actually kind of cool. It's just too bad the rest of it is a hideous monstrosity. Bedecked as a questionably aesthetic cartoon character doesn't necessarily absolve you from having no fashion sense, and I think this is a great example of that...
> 
> I can't believe this thread is still alive.



Speaking of fashion sense...this suit might have worked back in the bodacious 80's...

I suppose its the hopeful fool in me to wish that this is what he/she was going for...


----------



## Corto (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Time travelling furries are one of my worst nightmares.


----------



## Inciatus (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Corto said:


> Time travelling furries are one of my worst nightmares.







Here you go.


----------



## Corto (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

I don't get it.
EDIT: Wait, that's a time travelling MLP character?


----------



## Percy (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

I just now clicked on this thread... wow these are terrifying. o_o


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Guys...Corto isn't a brony...yet :V

He doesn't understand who Dr. Whooves is. 



Corto said:


> I don't get it.
> EDIT: Wait, that's a time travelling MLP character?



Only in jokes. The character has an hourglass on his ass and his mane in a little similiar to the newest incarnation of Dr. Who. Thus, timetraveling furry.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Butterflygoddess said:


> Only in jokes. The character has an hourglass on his ass and his mane in a little similiar to the newest incarnation of Dr. Who. Thus, timetraveling furry.



Looks more like a mohawk than a quiff.


----------



## Atrayu (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Corto, every time I see that gecko, it looks like he's sucking on a boob.


----------



## septango (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

amazing and terrifying


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



septango said:


> amazing and terrifying



You all still sure you want anthros in real life?


----------



## septango (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Artillery Spam said:


> You all still sure you want anthros in real life?


yes, they screwed up alot of uncanny valley triggers there


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Only the cute ones.  


Kill it with napalm!!!


----------



## cause the rat (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Artillery Spam said:


> You all still sure you want anthros in real life?



AWESOME!!! The only thing that is really creepy about the vid is it's just the face. Take the time to blend the color in with a mane and ears. A partial head would be better. That way you could have a horse like jaw line. Add a body suit. Awesome! Not sure how this prosthetic would hold up to wear and tare.


----------



## Indigo-Mew (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



PapayaShark said:


>



Could it be?


----------



## septango (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*


----------



## Hervor (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Now I feel scared for life.


----------



## Falaffel (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

I nearly passed out from laughter... this is too much. People spent time and effort making these xD


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Whats worse is some people actually pay money for monstrosities like these.


----------



## Kihluna (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

This whole thread has scarred me for life o.o


----------



## F A N G (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Serbia Strong said:


> Incoming!



Am i the only one when i see this i think of this?


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



F A N G said:


> Am i the only one when i see this i think of this?



Oh my god
That's actually one of the most hilarious things I've ever seen, I can't lie.
I wish I had some bad fursuits to share with you all, but unfortunately all I can think of are bad sonic cosplays






unfortunately, it doesn't take very much effort to find those


----------



## Kosdu (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



septango said:


>



What the fuck is all I have to say.


----------



## gyr6363 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

I don't think I've seen enough 'good' fursuits to know when one is bad. They ALL look bad to me.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

These are the best ones so far



Bambi said:


>


^^ FRESH MEAT ^^



Bambi said:


>


^^ The fox's face is just priceless reaction image material.



Bambi said:


>


^^ YOU'RE GONNA DIE, KID!! ^^



Bambi said:


>


^^ Self explanatory ^^



Troj said:


>


^^ You want your kid back? FILL THIS BUCKET WITH BLOOD. ^^



Troj said:


>


^^ This can be in reply to this VV



Serbia Strong said:


> YOUR SOUL IS MINE MORTAL!





Bambi said:


>


^^ BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD ^^

...


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Oh dear lord yes! This threa is the best thing ever.


----------



## Willow (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

I dug up some gems just for the purpose of this thread: 

http://horrificfursuits.tumblr.com/
http://wtf-fursuits.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Honestly, my first fursuit was horrifying....at least I thought it was. That was until I changed her eyes. I don't intend to put down her maker, but the eyes were scary...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7379774/










If you're curious how she looks with new eyes (and tons of other cosmetic improvements not to mention a slew of internal improvement):


----------



## F A N G (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Kaluna said:


> Honestly, my first fursuit was horrifying....at least I thought it was. That was until I changed her eyes. I don't intend to put down her maker, but the eyes were scary...
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7379774/
> 
> ...




Horrific, No. In my opinion it looks not that bad. Only the eyes were weird. It looks indeed much much better right now


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Yeah, I agree, I only ever had a problem with the eyes and the internals. Both of which I've put a lot of work into.


----------



## Kashou (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



septango said:


>


Am I the only one freaked out by this. . . .


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Kashou said:


> Am I the only one freaked out by this. . . .



Am I the only one wondering what he would do if you sat beside him


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

I feel sad that I've seen most of these already



septango said:


>



This on the other hand, is incredible


----------



## Aetius (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Kashou said:


> Am I the only one freaked out by this. . . .



...

What the fuck.


----------



## septango (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

So I finally got around to reading this thread, and I gotta say the best/worst part of it (outside of the suits themselves) is how people keep quoting the absolute most nightmarefuel images so scrolling down a page is like a treadmill of OH MY GOD WHY DOES IT KEEP HAPPENING?!!


----------



## Xiz (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

No no... it's okay I didn't need to sleep tonight anyway...


----------



## jorinda (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Not really fursuits, but found on furaffinity and definitely horrific:


----------



## Cobalt-Punk (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



septango said:


>



That looks like what I pull out of my shower drain every couple of months.​


----------



## hidesindark (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



>


to be honest i had been wondering if a more realistic suit or prosthetic would look cool, but no longer, this is just scary


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



hidesindark said:


> to be honest i had been wondering if a more realistic suit or prosthetic would look cool, but no longer, this is just scary


There's definitely a certain way you have to go about it. 
These would look a lot cooler if there was more definition to make it look like the animal it's supposed to be. Because these just look like horrible skin grafts


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*







They captioned it as, "Slightly less bad."


----------



## Azure (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Zabrina said:


> They captioned it as, "Slightly less bad."


why

why does it have HEADLIGHTS FROM A VEHICLE?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Azure said:


> why
> 
> why does it have HEADLIGHTS FROM A VEHICLE?





Because it believes in itself.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Azure said:


> why
> 
> why does it have HEADLIGHTS FROM A VEHICLE?



I think it was supposed to be a car...


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



PapayaShark said:


> I think it was supposed to be a car...




I think it might be a red panda.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



PapayaShark said:


> I think it was supposed to be a car...





Zabrina said:


> I think it might be a red panda.



I'm going with red panda/transformer.


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Demensa said:


> I'm going with red panda/transformer.


It was a car monster

I forget who's 'sona it is but it's actually a really cool design.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


> Wookit his wittle booties!



It's beautiful...


----------



## Day Coydog (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



PapayaShark said:


>


I actually like this one.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Day Coydog said:


> I actually like this one.



Yeah, to me it seems like it was intended to be stylised that way, rather than a 'failed' attempt at making a normal fursuit.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Bambi said:


> *Supply Drop Requested?*
> ​



anyone else notice the head is in the suit but is laying flat on a bed... where the fuck is the body, what gypsy magic is this


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



dinosaurdammit said:


> anyone else notice the head is in the suit but is laying flat on a bed... where the fuck is the body, what gypsy magic is this


Wat dafuq?
thats really weird,


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Falaffel said:


> Wat dafuq?
> thats really weird,


if

i am the only one who noticed this im going to kick you all in your respective sexual reproductive organs.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



septango said:


>



We'll take a shit together.

You and me. 

Like two peas in a pod.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

It's not very nice to make fun of people's derpy fursuits when, to non-furries, anyone wearing a fursuit for emotional or sexual fulfillment is creepy.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Cocobanana said:


> It's not very nice to make fun of people's derpy fursuits when, to non-furries, anyone wearing a fursuit for emotional or sexual fulfillment is creepy.


Don't bring your broken ass logic that has 0 coherence into this...thing.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Falaffel said:


> Don't bring your broken ass logic that has 0 coherence into this...thing.



My statement would only lack coherence if a crack-addict was attempting to decipher it. Again, this thread is nothing more than bullying and should probably be locked.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Cocobanana said:


> My statement would only lack coherence if a crack-addict was attempting to decipher it. Again, this thread is nothing more than bullying and should probably be locked.


But instead it was stickied :V
Cry moar.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*







Alright, this suit is just fine and it is pretty cute, but I've been wanting to point out something that I don't like about Don't Hug Cacti fursuits. They all seem to have the same dead expression. Yeah, I know that sometimes it's a little tough to give suits that truly "alive," look, but let's have a look.














See what I mean? It seems that, lately, Don't Hug Cacti has been using the same, dull, expression over and over. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Zabrina said:


> Alright, this suit is just fine and it is pretty cute, but I've been wanting to point out something that I don't like about Don't Hug Cacti fursuits. They all seem to have the same dead expression. Yeah, I know that sometimes it's a little tough to give suits that truly "alive," look, but let's have a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it's because, yanno, their customers are asking for the same expressions as their popufur fursuit-owning friends so they can fit in.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Cocobanana said:


> Maybe it's because, yanno, their customers are asking for the same expressions as their popufur fursuit-owning friends so they can fit in.




As accurate as that sounds, I really believe it's the company's fault. Not only this, but the suits don't even look like their _smiling. _They look suffocated.  Where's the true smile on their faces?


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Cocobanana said:


> Maybe it's because, yanno, their customers are asking for the same expressions as their popufur fursuit-owning friends so they can fit in.



In the realm of fur-suiting, it's usually the same cut when carving foam. No expression changes or anything of the sort or differentiating expressions. It's basically the same template with the same static eyes and expressions that give it the unsettling -dead- look. 

 At least with scribblefox's suits, it isn't the same static "bedroom eyes" expression.


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Cocobanana said:


> It's not very nice to make fun of people's derpy fursuits when, to non-furries, anyone wearing a fursuit for emotional or sexual fulfillment is creepy.


I've been waiting for someone to come in here whining about how it's not nice to make fun of terrible fursuits. 
It's not bullying because these suits truly are horrible and serve as a pretty good note of what not to do when making suits. 



Zabrina said:


> As accurate as that sounds, I really believe it's the company's fault. Not only this, but the suits don't even look like their _smiling. _They look suffocated.  Where's the true smile on their faces?


They look fine to me? I'm not really sure how same face syndrome is a total bad thing in this case. 
As far as the lack of emotion. I guess it depends on how you look at it.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Ozriel said:


> In the realm of fur-suiting, it's usually the same cut when carving foam. No expression changes or anything of the sort or differentiating expressions. It's basically the same template with the same static eyes and expressions that give it the unsettling -dead- look.
> 
> At least with scribblefox's suits, it isn't the same static "bedroom eyes" expression.





I love Sribblefox's work. Not only is the fur stunning, but the face has a nice look to it, as well.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Zabrina said:


> I love Sribblefox's work. Not only is the fur stunning, but the face has a nice look to it, as well.



Don't get me wrong, I like his work as well but at the same time, they are over-hyped popularity wise.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Ozriel said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like his work as well but at the same time, they are over-hyped popularity wise.




That's true. Same goes for Don't Hug Cacti, as well.


I love MixedCandy's work.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Zabrina said:


> That's true. Same goes for Don't Hug Cacti, as well.
> 
> 
> I love MixedCandy's work.


Mine is from mixed candy.  It's an older suit but mixed candy all the same.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Aw, I remember finding this before I was a member. Hello, old friend.
This person has probably been mentioned, but I'm just going to say one thing. . .
Huskyton3 on DA


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



PapayaShark said:


>



Is that meant to be Spike? If it wasn't for the MLP shirt I wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## thebronychip (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Azure said:


> poor pinkie pie



oh god that reminds me of pinkie from party.mov



PapayaShark said:


>



actually that one is pretty epic imho


----------



## Day Coydog (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

I hope no one makes a Lemongrab fursuit, the only way it wouldn't be terrifying is if it looked like this:




Nevermind, it's still terrifying.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*







Neheehee.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*





Ain't he just adorable :V


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

T^T Stahp, stahp please, so much nightmares tonight >.<


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*





I ain't done yet


----------



## thebronychip (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*







OMG


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*







Pretty suits at best, but the eyes need more focus.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Well, what do you say to this?
[video]http://25.media.tumblr.com/3d0e35ab1ca8802d1ea01098f9470020/tumblr_mi11de53iq1qhon91o1_500.gif[/video]

And I ran across this:


----------



## Tyggii (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



LegitWaterfall said:


> [video]http://25.media.tumblr.com/3d0e35ab1ca8802d1ea01098f9470020/tumblr_mi11de53iq1qhon91o1_500.gif[/video]


Did you notice it says "free abortions" at the top.. I can't stop giggling.. XD


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Tyggii said:


> Did you notice it says "free abortions" at the top.. I can't stop giggling.. XD


Yes . . . yes I did. I had a good laugh myself :L


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



LegitWaterfall said:


> Well, what do you say to this?
> [video]http://25.media.tumblr.com/3d0e35ab1ca8802d1ea01098f9470020/tumblr_mi11de53iq1qhon91o1_500.gif[/video]
> 
> And I ran across this:




As funny as that gif was I can't get past the Furby suit.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Hehe . . .


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*






Them boobs.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Zabrina said:


> (big wolf pictures)
> 
> 
> Pretty suits at best, but the eyes need more focus.



Needs more eyebrows. Eyebrow-less humanoids kinda look creepy. It's a human thing, has to do with facial recognition or something.
 Also the heads look like somebody shot some wolves and had them stuffed. Realistic, yes, but horribly dead looking. And the eyes are pointing in different directions.


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



PapayaShark said:


>


I take back all the bad things I said about dragons with boobies, I rather like this, even if it does scream look at my juicy melons.


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



LegitWaterfall said:


>


I thought that was some fucked up furby...



LegitWaterfall said:


>


And then this happened.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Whacky hybrids are fuel for such threads IMHO, but that dragoness is quite lovely and inspires me to pen this limerick:

_There was a fine dragroness with sass
Her boobies were coated in glass
When they rubbed together
They played "Stormy Weather"
And lightning shot out of her eyes!

_Sorry folks, I only do G/PG-rated stuff.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Personally I put boob suits on their own level of horror suits. I don't care how nice they look, when you have to sexualize something to get attention what are you covering up for? Why can't you get attention with a regular suit? Perhaps that may not be ...the intention. But it's all I've seen from the ones I've run into.

Getting attention or being well liked in suit used to mean you were a good character. But now you can throw thousands at a big name maker or give it giant boobs...you get attention without the effort. Nothing against the big name makers, they make nice stuff. So it's not an insult really.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



PapayaShark said:


>



What...what is the point of that bikini anyway? Why not simply go the extra mile and put nipple tassels on those babies instead? :V


----------



## Scaly Fal (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Woah did NOT see that coming!!!!


----------



## esotericmammal (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

That guy in the tiger suit has to be one of the creepiest things I've ever seen on the web. I have a feeling he'll be in my nightmares tonight. D:<


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*





A wild wolf-car appears


----------



## esotericmammal (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

This MLP craze ....


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



esotericmammal said:


> This MLP craze ....







What? This?


----------



## jorinda (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



LegitWaterfall said:


> What? This?


----------



## Troj (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


>



I'd find that sexy if it wasn't for the mask...




Bambi said:


>



Seen that creepy AJ in person at the last fur con I went to.




PapayaShark said:


>



Probably a 40 year old man in that suit. If it has boobs it usually is. No female in their right mind would attract that much horny male attention to them.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Echoshock said:


> I take back all the bad things I said about dragons with boobies, I rather like this, even if it does scream look at my juicy melons.


That's a dude in there.  I've met him a couple times.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Zabrina said:


> Them boobs.



She(?) was at Confuzzled this year. A very pretty suit, but the boob + swimming costume combo scream "LOOK AT ME!"


----------



## jorinda (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



TalkingDog said:


> She(?) was at Confuzzled this year. A very pretty suit, but the boob + swimming costume combo scream "LOOK AT ME!"



He. 
And it's that "lOOK AT MAH BOOBS" that just annoys me. 
I mean..... Boobs are awesome. But there's no need to show them off all the time, or make them weirdly huge.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



TalkingDog said:


> She(?) was at Confuzzled this year. A very pretty suit, but the boob + swimming costume combo scream "LOOK AT ME!"



I am 99,9% certain that the suit has nippes :I And that it is a dude.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Remember the cardinal rule, kids.

If it's a fursuit with fake boobs, or is sexualized in any way, there's a guy inside.

No woman would invite that much unwanted attention by horny furry neckbeards.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


>


HWAT THE ANGLIN FUCK


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



LegitWaterfall said:


> A wild wolf-car appears



Mrrowm mrrowm motherfuckers


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



CrazyLee said:


> Remember the cardinal rule, kids.
> 
> If it's a fursuit with fake boobs, or is sexualized in any way, there's a guy inside.
> 
> No woman would invite that much unwanted attention by horny furry neckbeards.


You'd be surprised. 

However, I have reason to believe most of the people who wear winfox's suits (like the bear) are female. Either that or they're just really curvy men.


----------



## Azure (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


>


what in the everliving fuck?

who is this, rabies the shepard?

i dont want to hug it, i want to beat it with a stick until it stops moving


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Tossu-sama said:


> I thought that was some fucked up furby...
> 
> 
> And then this happened.



Who decided it was a good idea to summon this omfg I'm gonns cry


----------



## Willow (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Azure said:


> what in the everliving fuck?
> 
> who is this, rabies the shepard?
> 
> i dont want to hug it, i want to beat it with a stick until it stops moving


I think they'd look a little neater if it didn't look like someone went rummaging for scraps of fur in the garbage.


----------



## jorinda (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Willow said:


> However, I have reason to believe most of the people who wear winfox's suits (like the bear) are female. Either that or they're just really curvy men.


Curves aren't necessary when you have good padding inside the suit.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


>




Is that boobs and nips?

"Ohh murr I'm so fucking sexy with my roadkill face!"


----------



## Troj (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

That would be (warning: not mind safe) ShadoWolffess right there.


----------



## Nashida (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


> That would be (warning: not mind safe) ShadoWolffess right there.



What a pleasant sounding person. :V






Looks like the dragon suit from way in the beginning of the thread. It's been on Furbuy for a month.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


> That would be (warning: not mind safe) ShadoWolffess right there.



I am legit terrified.


----------



## Willow (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


> That would be (warning: not mind safe) ShadoWolffess right there.





> He was banned from Mephit FurMeet for proposing the sexual use of a  fellow fur, Moonstone Wind's, handicap assistance dog while in a  secluded elevator with her.


:c


----------



## bkatt500 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Well this turned dark.  :[


----------



## Echoshock (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



d.batty said:


> That's a dude in there.  I've met him a couple times.



Awesome, for some reason I like it even more now. I've not come across any dragon dudes with boobs before.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


> That would be (warning: not mind safe) ShadoWolffess right there.


Why in the fuck do I keep clicking these links. 
Hopefully one of those poor dogs mauls his ass to death.


----------



## Azure (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


> That would be (warning: not mind safe) ShadoWolffess right there.


i have GOT to go to a convention

just to see if this person is real


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


> That would be (warning: not mind safe) ShadoWolffess right there.



I think that makes me ashamed to be a human being as a whole.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Azure said:


> i have GOT to go to a convention
> 
> just to see if this person is real


Be sure to take me with you.  That way we can point and laugh together


----------



## Azure (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



d.batty said:


> Be sure to take me with you.  That way we can point and laugh together


next further confusion, ill be dere


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*


----------



## Azure (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



PapayaShark said:


>


its PLASTIC THE HEDGEHOG


also, if you look closely, you can see that blue things dick outline

furries


----------



## LemonJayde (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Bambi said:


>



The guy next to it makes it alllll better

alllll

bettterr

*drools*


----------



## Clancy (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

asas as a sa a sas


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

This thread keeps me in a limbo of laughing heartily and wanting to kill myself from what I just saw.


----------



## jorinda (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



PapayaShark said:


>


That one was meant to be horrific and ironic. The person even made the boobs bigger for each con. It was kinda funny.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

I feel sort of sorry for some of these results; I'm sure the people making them tried very hard. x3


----------



## PapayaShark (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



jorinda said:


> That one was meant to be horrific and ironic. The person even made the boobs bigger for each con. It was kinda funny.



Its still just as innapropriate to walk around in an ironic latex fetish suit, as it is to walk around in a "normal" latex fetish suit at a con :I Kids and tweens and things like that.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



PapayaShark said:


> Its still just as innapropriate to walk around in an ironic latex fetish suit, as it is to walk around in a "normal" latex fetish suit at a con :I Kids and tweens and things like that.


You must not go to many cons.

I see so many fur cons with people running around in bondage rope, leather bondage, thongs, speedos, other sexual things, and acting perverted, oblivious to the fact they're at a PUBLIC HOTEL SPACE where other guests, like families, are located. Yes, lets bring more negative attention to the furry fandom.



Troj said:


> That would be (warning: not mind safe) ShadoWolffess right there.


Well now I know what I want for christmas....
...a flamethrower.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



PapayaShark said:


>



AHAHAHAHAHAHA ARE THOSE FUCKING BALLOONS?!


----------



## Troj (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Fallowfox said:


> I feel sort of sorry for some of these results; I'm sure the people making them tried very hard. x3



True enough, but after a certain age, you should be able to look at something you've done, and realize it's a rough draft/total crap.

We all start out making crap, because that's how you learn. Practice makes better, if not perfect.

That people over the age of 10 get really excited about the obvious crap they've made is what's sad.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


> True enough, but after a certain age, you should be able to look at something you've done, and realize it's a rough draft/total crap.
> 
> We all start out making crap, because that's how you learn. Practice makes better, if not perfect.
> 
> That people over the age of 10 get really excited about the obvious crap they've made is what's sad.


It wasn't until he awoke his monster Dr. Frankenstien realized what he had done (and then proceeded to cry all over the place). Many people when they look at something they've created they wear something like rose-tinted goggles.


----------



## jorinda (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Inciatus said:


> It wasn't until he awoke his monster Dr. Frankenstien realized what he had done (and then proceeded to cry all over the place). Many people when they look at something they've created they wear something like rose-tinted goggles.



Just have a look at deviantart. One can post awful fursuits there and everyone goes "Ohmigod cutest thing evurrr!".


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

barf.wav


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



CrazyLee said:


> I see so many fur cons with people running around in bondage rope, leather bondage, thongs, speedos, other sexual things, and acting perverted, oblivious to the fact they're at a PUBLIC HOTEL SPACE



Whaaaaat.
I attend Confuzzled in England every year, and it's clearly stated in the con book that any clothing like that is a big no. I've seen a couple warned for wearing a lead and collar, and another guy for walking barefoot (he's a known foot fetishist...)

I would think all cons should have these guidelines. Maybe that would cut down on the flame bait photos.


----------



## wildbilltx (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



TalkingDog said:


> Whaaaaat.
> I attend Confuzzled in England every year, and it's clearly stated in the con book that any clothing like that is a big no. I've seen a couple warned for wearing a lead and collar, and another guy for walking barefoot (he's a known foot fetishist...)
> 
> I would think all cons should have these guidelines. Maybe that would cut down on the flame bait photos.



I agree, I wish more would have them. Most of the USA cons I attend have banned or now have strict guidelines about fetish gear. But now and then I'll see someone wearing something ugly or obscene. There was a ugly guy at AC at the Friday night dance wearing nothing but a full body latex Leopard suit. I'm amazed he didn't get tossed out of the con, especially one that has been trying to present a positive image of the fandom like Anthrocon.

The sad thing is Dorsai, security or attendees are just too polite. Too many don't have the guts to speak up and tell those fetishers to go back to their room and change. If we want to get rid of ugly fursuits and S&M gear at cons we furs all need to speak up LOUDLY about it and tell them they look like morons wearing that junk (or showing it)!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*


















sweet dreams


----------



## septango (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Batsy said:


>



I kinda like this one for some reason


----------



## peppr (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



LegitWaterfall said:


> Ain't he just adorable :V



why are it's eyes punched/ripped out 
WHY 
;_;


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



peppr said:


> why are it's eyes punched/ripped out
> WHY
> ;_;


I jus dunno.


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



CrazyLee said:


> You must not go to many cons.
> 
> I see so many fur cons with people running around in bondage rope, leather bondage, thongs, speedos, other sexual things, and acting perverted, oblivious to the fact they're at a PUBLIC HOTEL SPACE where other guests, like families, are located. Yes, lets bring more negative attention to the furry fandom.


Been to cons, just not furry ones 

...and I don't know if I want to go to one now :I


----------



## septango (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

not really a fursuit, but christ man

[video=youtube;pmekYJNIipc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmekYJNIipc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

This is a Rainbow Dash . . .
NO.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



septango said:


> I kinda like this one for some reason


It's actually not that bad, just needs some touch ups.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


>



This is the chimera from full metal alchemist, it's horridly done but I still think it's pretty cool.



Bambi said:


>



I think this is the buffalo spirit from princess mononoke, and looks REALLY like it so very awesome cosplay.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



peppr said:


> why are it's eyes punched/ripped out
> WHY
> ;_;



OMG I CAN'T SEE!! MY EYES WERE POKED OUT!!! I'M BLIND!!!!111



PapayaShark said:


> Been to cons, just not furry ones
> 
> ...and I don't know if I want to go to one now :I



The fetishists are in the minority at cons. They're usually not that bad.


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*






haLLO


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



inuraichi said:


> This is the chimera from full metal alchemist, it's horridly done but I still think it's pretty cool.


...Actually, that's supposed to be Kuzco (as a llama) from The Emperor's New Groove.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Zabrina said:


> haLLO


WHAT
IS THAT EVEN A FURSUIT






WHAT


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Umbra.Exe said:


> ...Actually, that's supposed to be Kuzco (as a llama) from The Emperor's New Groove.



whhhuuuutttt


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

This whole thread, wow.


----------



## Teu (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

This thread has given me quite a few good laughs.  Thank you!


----------



## Tao (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

I was thinking of getting a cheaper suit but I think I'll just wait until I can get a good one. Being trapped in one of these scary ones would be the ultimate shame.


----------



## jorinda (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Zabrina said:


> haLLO



I wonder what he/she used to colour the fur. Looks like sharpies or watercolour. So its weirdness would even rub off, if someone ever felt like hugging that.


----------



## Corto (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Holy shit I had forgotten all about this thread. 

In order to keep it alive, because even the most basic guidelines of common sense and forum courtesy are as alien to our users as these costumes are to the world at large, I'll add some mild rules to the OP. 
The short version is *

IF YOU'RE REPLYING TO SOMEONE'S POST AND WISH TO QUOTE THE IMAGE, THEN CHANGE IT FROM AN EMBEDDED PICTURE TO A LINK. ESPECIALLY IF IT WAS POSTED ON THE SAME PAGE, DOUBLE SUPER ESPECIALLY IF IT WAS THE PREVIOUS BLOODY POST AND/OR YOU'RE QUOTING A BUNCH OF PICTURES. WE DON'T NEED TO HAVE THE SAME FUCKING IMAGE REPEATED AD NAUSEAM ON THE SAME PAGE, DOOFUS.*


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*





What?


----------



## Teal (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

That thing's face.... D:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



LegitWaterfall said:


> What?


That. Is. Adorable.


----------



## Blue.ki (Aug 11, 2013)

This thread cured my bad mood


----------



## Kizerwiz (Aug 13, 2013)

That was the most entertaining 10 minutes of my day, thank you for this thread XD


----------



## Echoshock (Aug 25, 2013)

Who wants a hug?


----------



## Carnau (Aug 25, 2013)

I came back from my 2 year hiatus just to see this on the top page. Thanks guys, I am now equally entertained as I am horrified.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 25, 2013)

Duct tape really is a wonder material. Sorta kinda NSFW but not really


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 25, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Duct tape really is a wonder material. Sorta kinda NSFW but not really



A _beer bottle _â€‹for a cock? I mean come on, at least use an actual dildo or something.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 25, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> A _beer bottle _â€‹for a cock? I mean come on, at least use an actual dildo or something.



If duck tape is all you can get your hands on for fur, perhaps a dildo is also out of the question.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 25, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> If duck tape is all you can get your hands on for fur, perhaps a dildo is also out of the question.



I guess.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 25, 2013)

i just could not with this one


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 25, 2013)

Batsy said:


> i just could not with this one



I want to think that's a rival school mascot or something. But that implies that they murdered that poor cougar, bear thing and are hanging it up as a warning. Either that or someone's a serious masochist.

*I'm dumb and can't read instructions so Corto being a handsome mod had to edit out the pic I quoted from THE PREVIOUS FUCKING POST*


----------



## Sar (Sep 2, 2013)

I am so not sorry!


----------



## jorinda (Sep 3, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> http://31.media.tumblr.com/06388dfc7c1f6e480830ae98a80a32fc/tumblr_msfgyuZSf51rq4ntso1_1280.jpg


What is this?

*I'm dumb and can't read instructions so Corto being a handsome mod had to edit out the FUCKING GIGANTIC pic I quoted from THE PREVIOUS FUCKING POST*


----------



## Charrio (Sep 3, 2013)

ROFL wow never seen a few of these. 
Thanks guys for the laughs, it was awesome


----------



## fonduemaster (Sep 3, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> http://31.media.tumblr.com/06388dfc7c1f6e480830ae98a80a32fc/tumblr_msfgyuZSf51rq4ntso1_1280.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I am so not sorry!


so beautiful
it's fantastic

*I'm dumb and can't read instructions so Corto being a handsome mod had to edit out the FUCKING GIGANTIC pic I quoted from THREE FUCKING POSTS AGO*


----------



## Sar (Sep 3, 2013)

jorinda said:


> What is this?


It's a rabbit.... I think?


fonduemaster said:


> so beautiful
> it's fantastic


My favorite part is the eyes.


----------



## Corto (Sep 3, 2013)

Jesus fucking Christ people it's not so fucking difficult: THERE'S NO NEED TO QUOTE AN IMAGE THAT WAS THERE IN THE PREVIOUS BLOODY POST.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 6, 2013)

Reading is beyond some people's comprehension.

It's amazing they're able to use these forums.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 7, 2013)

this is just creepy


----------



## Nashida (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks like what happens when you leave one of those dollar-store chocolate Easter bunnies in the sun too long.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 8, 2013)

Aleu said:


> -creepy picture of doom was here-
> 
> this is just creepy



It wants our souls! -runs in fear-


----------



## Sar (Sep 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> *pic*
> this is just creepy


Its not -that- creepy. 
It looks more like someone applied a cartoon to a mask.




CrazyLee said:


> Reading is beyond some people's comprehension.
> 
> It's amazing they're able to use these forums.



How they get past registering is beyond me. They need IQ tests at that stage.



PapayaShark said:


> *pic*


DAT BEWBSUIT AN DEM BEWBS OHMAI~


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 9, 2013)

This happened.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 9, 2013)

Whhhyyyyy!?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 9, 2013)

Because horrified.


----------



## mysticfyre (Sep 9, 2013)

That caterpillar thing looks like Mr. Hanky.


----------



## Kahoku (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Azure said:


> poor pinkie pie



Only thing that ran thru my mind...I didn't watch the show...Was..damn she got fat.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 11, 2013)

This thread is scaring me more than it's making me laugh.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 12, 2013)

Raspberry said:


> This thread is scaring me more than it's making me laugh.


Have another pony.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 12, 2013)

^ ...Is that one _bleeding _out its eye?

Also your ability to recognise that one as a pony is impressive.


----------



## Miranda (Sep 12, 2013)

That is awful. It looks like Fluttershy got sent through a blender. At least they added the blood to match.


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Nashida (Sep 15, 2013)

What's that,a Digimon reject?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 15, 2013)

And now, Sharks.


----------



## Troj (Sep 15, 2013)

I think that Hammerhead is precious, personally.


----------



## Jebaris (Sep 15, 2013)

Jesus christ, what the fuck am I seeing.


----------



## Scruby (Sep 16, 2013)

One of my favorite .gifs has now found a new purpose:






Also, this marks the first time that I've posted on these forums.  It probably won't be the last either...


----------



## Troj (Sep 16, 2013)

^^^^I've seen that ad. The rabbit looks like the hate child of Frank and the Noid.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 16, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> -img-


It's like it's saying "My body is ready"


----------



## Seff9000 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm not shure if I should laugh or cry...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 16, 2013)

Batsy said:


> And now, Sharks.



hahahhah, that cat is all like: yea, I don't give a fuck anymore


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 16, 2013)

Toshabi said:


>



I love how your avatar is basically going "What the fuck is this shit?".


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 16, 2013)

Scruby said:


> One of my favorite .gifs has now found a new purpose:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this marks the first time that I've posted on these forums.  It probably won't be the last either...



...is this Finnish?




Harbinger said:


> I love how your avatar is basically going "What the fuck is this shit?".



What is horrific about that image?


----------



## Marsonaut (Sep 17, 2013)

Looking through all these while listening to ominous music....
At first I laughed but now I feel a little unsettled... seriously.


----------



## Badgerkatch (Sep 17, 2013)

Ohgawd i'm dying here XDDD
it's creepy but hilarious all at once~


----------



## Scruby (Sep 17, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> ...is this Finnish?


I have no clue.  You could try googling that image and see what it brings up.


----------



## twistedfayt (Sep 17, 2013)

I tink my desk would be broken into several pieces if I had acted on how many times I have times I have wanted to plant my face in it.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Meep. (Sep 17, 2013)

Excuse me the one in the T position is mine and it's very rude. 
if you could please remove it that would be appriciated :/

i haven't even gotten the suit yet and people are calling it horrific..?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 17, 2013)

Meep. said:


> Excuse me the one in the T position is mine and it's very rude.
> if you could please remove it that would be appriciated :/
> 
> i haven't even gotten the suit yet and people are calling it horrific..?



You'll have to click the triangle with a "!" in it to ask it to be removed. Mods/Admins find shit quicker that way. 

And this is truthfully just a lighthearted thread. Please don't take anything too seriously.


----------



## Meep. (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you butterfly i did that, hard to take it as lighthearted fun when people are mocking my original character calling it a digimon reject. 
and naturally its gonna look a little silly on the ground, theres not a person in it, the maker is too tall to wear it and had it shipped out monday to be here by rainfurrest. so she couldn't get any actual pics of it. ~m~


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 17, 2013)

Meep. said:


> Thank you butterfly i did that, hard to take it as lighthearted fun when people are mocking my original character calling it a digimon reject.
> and naturally its gonna look a little silly on the ground, theres not a person in it, the maker is too tall to wear it and had it shipped out monday to be here by rainfurrest. so she couldn't get any actual pics of it. ~m~



You seem a bit new, so let me welcome you to FAF first. Hello!

If I can go Uncle Butters for a minute, Meep...don't give a damn what people say or think. You know who matters? You. 

Not John Doe, not Janey down the street, not the mother fucking pope. If you like the suit...then enjoy it. Love it. Adore it. And to hell with what others think. I actually think it's sorta cute even. But the bigger issue imo, is with your lack of confidence. 

It's like all it took to break your wall was a tiny arrow. Be stronger than that in life. 

*Momma-mode off*


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 17, 2013)

Damn I wish I could goto rainfurrest.


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 17, 2013)

Meep. said:


> Thank you butterfly i did that, hard to take it as lighthearted fun when people are mocking my original character calling it a digimon reject.
> and naturally its gonna look a little silly on the ground, theres not a person in it, the maker is too tall to wear it and had it shipped out monday to be here by rainfurrest. so she couldn't get any actual pics of it. ~m~



I actually thought it was pretty cool, and very well-made looking. As soon as I saw it, I recognized its species from your Beep Aliju reference (even though it's a different character). So... all in all I don't see anything wrong with it, and found it super recognizable. ^^


----------



## Meep. (Sep 17, 2013)

thank you cloudy, an yeah i plan to go back to StuffedPanda for a beep partial in a year or two >o< 
my interbro wants to wear it so we can be meep & beep at conventions and stuff


----------



## Troj (Sep 17, 2013)

Meep's suit looks fine to me. Certainly doesn't meet criteria for "horrific" in my book.


----------



## Meep. (Sep 17, 2013)

Troj said:


> Meep's suit looks fine to me. Certainly doesn't meet criteria for "horrific" in my book.



Thank you u0u 
i'm sure it will actually look better when i can get a pic of it actually being worn, fursuits always look a little strange when theres not a person in them @m@


----------



## Troj (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh, definitely. The suit by itself looks like a critter corpse.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 17, 2013)

Meep. said:


> Thank you u0u
> i'm sure it will actually look better when i can get a pic of it actually being worn, fursuits always look a little strange when theres not a person in them @m@


I thought the pose it had was hilarious.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 18, 2013)

Troj said:


> Oh, definitely. The suit by itself looks like critter corpse.


You should see my friends zombie otter suit then lol.
Maybe you can catch us at FC if your going.


----------



## Stormyish (Sep 20, 2013)

This is now my new favorite thread


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh great one of the owners of these suits found the thread. Run!

The only thing I found off with the white dragon suit is the eyelids... 
The belly scales are cute though.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 21, 2013)

smile, everyone!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2013)

Does that...horse have a sheath?!

Also, the dog one looks like a demon from a D-rated horror movie.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 23, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Does that...horse have a sheath?!



Oh, man! I never even saw that! 

I just assumed it was a bad seam!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Oh, man! I never even saw that!
> 
> I just assumed it was a bad seam!



It's a sheath...a rather crooked one too.


----------



## Solyka (Sep 25, 2013)

I wish I could show you guys what I mean but the shop doesn't allow photos and I highly doubt I'll be returning (there's no reason to...everything there is so outdated and stained and..just..oi)
But there's a costume shop here in my city that lets you rent costumes and the guy there also makes mascot heads. 
He must not have made one since the 60's or simply hasn't improved his style. 
Some of them are cute, but they look as though they were based off of 60's cartoon characters, especially when it comes to the fabric which looks dingy and faded/yellowed. 
Most of them look like
http://img.escapade.co.uk/SALEHIRE/Large/ma8523.jpg?1?1
or
http://s7d4.scene7.com/is/image/CostumeSupercenter/3803FW?$mediumlarge$

Also, that PinkPanther body paint thing, my bf srsly suggested I do that :I
He was immediately given a very serious "no".


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Fezdani (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, at least they tried.  -.-


----------



## Ikon (Nov 4, 2013)

My god this thread xD
i know need a new pair of lungs


----------



## Riho (Nov 13, 2013)

Batsy said:


>


If there was a name for a monster that looked like that...
It would be the Blrgherdagh.
I just wanted to have that known.


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 14, 2013)

I read through this thread and wanted to make a comment but... I just have no words. I'm both horrified and amused at once. Half of these things look like they came straight out of Silent Hill


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 16, 2013)

I like how it looks like it's screaming in agony. It's a nice touch.


----------



## Tasty Bacon (Nov 20, 2013)

I still love this thread!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 20, 2013)

Batsy said:


>


The first one isn't horrific, it's drop dead sexy.
The second I see Zen and Icyelon so that makes up for that Snarf looking thing.
The third is also amazingly sexy.
The fourth is good, just the mouth is over done.


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 20, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Images


The First one made me feel a little bit sick...


----------



## pixelfetish8 (Nov 20, 2013)

Seriously, someone need to do a psycho killer dressed in one of this fursuits, it have a lot of potential


----------



## JesseR92 (Nov 20, 2013)

I currently admin http://fuckyeahdurrsuits.tumblr.com/ so if any of you want to help out with submissions feel free.


----------



## Willow (Nov 20, 2013)

d.batty said:


> The fourth is good, just the mouth is over done.


The fourth one looks like Miley Cyrus


----------



## Mentova (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm unsticking this. There really isn't a reason for it to be a sticky.


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 23, 2013)

*O.M.G.*...... I'll admit, I just looked at the pics but this thread has been thoroughly disturbing and hilarious.  Thank you everyone who posted pictures here! <3


----------



## Rat Balls (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> [insert lisa frank leopard thing]
> 
> Look at this monstrosity. It looks like a rainbow puked on it.


excuse u that is a _quality_ lisa frank fursuit :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 29, 2013)

Yea, so I was at a con:





What the pokemon actually looks like:





Yea, try harder next time.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 29, 2013)

haha i know that rainbow leopard. It's actually really well built as far as fursuits go. 
it's obnoxious colors because it was meant to be an acid trip rave suit.


----------



## Corto (Nov 29, 2013)

You'd think that excuse would work, but it doesn't.


----------



## Whendigo (Nov 29, 2013)

Man, guys. I totally have had thoughts about attempting to make my own suit and seeing the sick, sad reality here... I don't think I could do better than some of these XD


----------



## MonsterRoo (Dec 1, 2013)

TEARS of laughter and for the nightmares to come - oh god! this thread!


----------



## Timburwolfe (Dec 10, 2013)

Troj said:


> The rabbit looks like the hate child of Frank and the Noid.


Actually, it looks like General Woundwort from the movie Watership Down


----------



## Rukani (Dec 11, 2013)

Batsy said:


>



I saw this fursuit at Eurofurence this year and I was never quite sure what to make of it, or even what it was. Children kept going up to him/her/them though to stroke the long fur, so at least they liked it.


----------



## Avereth (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh wow they sure mangled absol pretty badly.  The picture is redeemed by the fact there's two recognizable Homestuck trolls in the background though. 
This thread is amazing and should be required reading for any aspiring fursuit maker.


----------



## Meep. (Dec 13, 2013)

Batsy said:


>



the mouths 'overdone' because its animatronic 
i saw this maker/suiter at RF2013
the eyes blink and lips raise so its pretty neat
but i think theres just a few too many teeth on it o_o;
and the tongue just velcros in from what i could tell o3o so its usually not there


----------



## Nashida (Dec 13, 2013)

^I was just gonna say, isn't that Crazy Joe?

I saw his blue fox suit at FurFright. The animatronics are amazing but the fact that the suit blinked at me was kinda creepy.


----------



## Troj (Dec 13, 2013)

That is Crazy Joe! I just met him recently online. He does the animatronics himself.


----------



## Meep. (Dec 13, 2013)

yep yep i got to see inside of it at RF it was pretty intense wire work o3o

oh also i got my suit back in september- the one that had been on here before because it was just the DTD version on the floor
and its lookin pretty great when someones actually wearing it 
http://d.facdn.net/art/meep./1381687614.meep._1381637367.gatewaytotokyo_2013-09-27_13.34.43.jpg
[since the damn thing won't let me upload]
course i keep getting called sexy an it looked like a few people were wondering if i was a murrsuit [omg no plz] 
i guess it was the expression and the body padding to accent the hips and curves xD;


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 13, 2013)

I think the Absol is kinda cute actually.

Better padding of the body would've improved it to no end though.


----------



## Sar (Dec 13, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> *pic*



It looks like what would happen if you took the skeleton off a yeti and used it as a box cover.


----------



## Nashida (Dec 14, 2013)

Meep. said:


> yep yep i got to see inside of it at RF it was pretty intense wire work o3o
> 
> oh also i got my suit back in september- the one that had been on here before because it was just the DTD version on the floor
> and its lookin pretty great when someones actually wearing it
> ...



It looks Much better with somebody wearing it. My apologies for offending you the first time around. It's too bad you're on the opposite side of the country or I'd give you a hug at the next con you wnt to (don't know how far east you go).


----------



## deathsock (Dec 15, 2013)

Sonic. No. What are you doing.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



PapayaShark said:


> I dont know ;n;



Pretty sure theres porn of this one... maybe thats why they kept the nips


----------



## KriticalError (Dec 16, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Yea, so I was at a con:





Absol.... Absol, WHY?!! D':


----------



## Sar (Dec 16, 2013)

deathsock said:


> Sonic. No. What are you doing.


SONIC STAHP WITH THE DRUGS


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 16, 2013)

I've never been to a fur-con.

Truthfully... I don't know if I ever will after reaching page 16. Where the heck are the PETA protesters with their blood cups when you need them?


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 16, 2013)

That's horrible =U


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 16, 2013)

*takes a massive gasp of air* AIR AIR I NEED FRESH AIR!! ...I survived the laughing fit all 16 pages of this thread gave me. Good god what a riot! I needed this lil refresher.


----------



## deathsock (Dec 16, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> SONIC STAHP WITH THE DRUGS


I bet he takes...

_Speed_.


----------



## Tica (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Serbia Strong said:


> Incoming!



I saw this guy at Toransufaa in Tokyo like 6 years ago. He was actually really cute. :/


----------



## deathsock (Dec 16, 2013)

Enjoy your nightmares, children.


----------



## dialup (Dec 16, 2013)

Does this count?


----------



## Nashida (Dec 16, 2013)

@ deathsock: That looks like the furry version of Adam and Barbara from Beetlejuice.

@dialup: I see some bad one but I recognize plenty of other. Mainly Ante and Sadie(?) Also is that...Jesus?






It's....supposed to be from MLP...


----------



## deathsock (Dec 16, 2013)

^ Oh lord it's face looks like a gorilla's. D:


----------



## jorinda (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 17, 2013)

The fursuit last supper pic is awesomely hilarious.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 17, 2013)

dialup said:


> -pic-



I see you there, Spy. You're not fooling anyone.


----------



## jorinda (Dec 17, 2013)

d.batty said:


> The fursuit last supper pic is awesomely hilarious.


But needs Raptor Jesus instead of human jesus.


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 17, 2013)

Nashida said:


> @ deathsock: That looks like the furry version of Adam and Barbara from Beetlejuice.



Yes, I was wondering what those two reminded me of. Definitely look like they came from a Tim Burton movie.

^ Sarukai, your sig picture kind of looks like it's responding to the images you posted.


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> ^ Sarukai, your sig picture kind of looks like it's responding to the images you posted.


I cannot count the number of WTFs I utter when searching for these.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 17, 2013)

dialup said:


> Does this count?



That's one of the best things I ever seen


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

Eye Bleach: Round 3XX


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 17, 2013)

That last one. If ever someone could mix heroin culture and thrift store throw-outs with furry stuff, that'd be what it looks like. I'm pretty sure by the stains that suit has been pissed on/in and dragged through some dirty dumpster water.


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

taras hyena said:


> That last one. If ever someone could mix heroin culture and thrift store throw-outs with furry stuff, that'd be what it looks like. I'm pretty sure by the stains that suit has been pissed on/in and dragged through some dirty dumpster water.


Considering how Furries are, it doesn't surprise me about where the general area of the dirt. I know people don't want it ripped or damaged, but at least was the fucking thing!


Round 3XX plus one:


----------



## Antronach (Dec 17, 2013)

The second one ain't half bad, if it weren't for the eyes, but holy shit that last one looks like Picasso's rendition of goofy.


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

Antronach said:


> The second one ain't half bad, if it weren't for the eyes, but holy shit that last one looks like Picasso's rendition of goofy.


 The eyes remind me of this.


----------



## Carnau (Dec 17, 2013)

I try to keep out of this thread because I want to preserve what humility I have for this fandom but like a dog to it's vomit I always return. :lol: God.
I mean it's one thing to indulge in creepy fetishes but a whole other plane with fursuits because you actually go outside in those things.


----------



## Midyin (Dec 17, 2013)

LOL! WUT?!


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

Possibly NSFW.










Thats enough mental scarring for now.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 17, 2013)

^ First image:

What the hell- [scroll down] OH MY GOD THAT PENIS


----------



## dialup (Dec 17, 2013)

I want to make a Youtube slideshow of all of these with "Bring me to Life" playing in the background.


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

dialup said:


> I want to make a Youtube slideshow of all of these with "Bring me to Life" playing in the background.


I think Eyeless would be more appropriate after the amount of bleaching.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 17, 2013)

The eyes! They burn into your soul!

...

nightmarefuel.jpg


----------



## Jags (Dec 17, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> nightmarefuel.jpg



...Whelp, I'm not sleeping tonight. :I


----------



## Midyin (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm too sober for this shit.. lol


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 17, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> nightmarefuel.jpg



Man, if I saw that thing at a garage sale, I would totally buy it. I'd keep it in my trunk and bust it out at parties when everyone's too drunk to know what's happening. Maybe use it to get me out of jury duty.

_The possibilities._


----------



## Willow (Dec 17, 2013)

Why do people use cardboard as a substitute for foam or something, you know, durable?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_Xp2THkLpI


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> nightmarefuel.jpg



WELP. At least I know now what will haunt my dreams. The aborted fetus of a shark and a ninja turtle.


----------



## Saga (Dec 17, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Considering how Furries are, it doesn't surprise me about where the general area of the dirt. I know people don't want it ripped or damaged, but at least was the fucking thing!


The tape over his webcam and microphone can tell a story about his search history.


----------



## Sar (Dec 17, 2013)

Saga said:


> The tape over his webcam and microphone can tell a story about his search history.


 He is probably just paranoid. I wonder why...


----------



## deathsock (Dec 17, 2013)

It's like if Donny Darko got fused with a Neopet D:


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 17, 2013)

deathsock said:


> It's like if Donny Darko got fused with a Neopet D:




That suit isn't that bad, but the eyes need to be fixed. The eyes are too static for my liking.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 17, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> That suit isn't that bad, but the eyes need to be fixed. The eyes are too static for my liking.



Seems like the taxidermy-esque eyes don't tend to work too well unless the rest of the head is fairly realistic-looking, too. Otherwise, they just tend to look dead. You've already got a giant blue rabbit head, why not give him more expressive/cartoony eyes? It's not like you're going for realism at that point.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Dec 18, 2013)

What's up, duct?


----------



## deathsock (Dec 18, 2013)

Valery91Thunder said:


> *DUCT-TAPE Bugs Bunny suit*
> What's up, duct?


.... Oh my god, does that person even know how BAD it is to wear duct-tape like that?!


----------



## Sar (Dec 18, 2013)

Valery91Thunder said:


> What's up, duct?



Already posted that a bit ago. But that guy clearly doesn't understand the concept of a DTD.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 21, 2013)

Sarukai said:


>




Seen this in person twice. Weirdest thing you'll ever seen. 
And yea, you can move in it, but moving requires this rocking back and forth waddle. 
And apparently fitting in it requires you to walk on your knees with your feet folded up behind your butt.


----------



## deathsock (Dec 21, 2013)

..... Oh.


----------



## Willow (Dec 21, 2013)

deathsock said:


> [??????]
> 
> ..... Oh.


I'm really at a loss for words.


----------



## Pine (Dec 21, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Seen this in person twice. Weirdest thing you'll ever seen.
> And yea, you can move in it, but moving requires this rocking back and forth waddle.
> And apparently fitting in it requires you to walk on your knees with your feet folded up behind your butt.



I could imagine how uncomfortable this thing could be to wear.
Here's a vid of it in motion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkzMQ52AM7g


----------



## Nashida (Dec 22, 2013)

Spookyjack is my spirit animal.






I dunno, this one weirds me out a bit.


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

deathsock said:


> *pic*



TIME FOR WALKIES


----------



## Pine (Dec 22, 2013)

Nashida said:


> I dunno, this one weirds me out a bit.



This fursuiter deserves something.


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi


----------



## Nashida (Dec 22, 2013)

I feel like I pulled this thing out of my shower drain a long time ago.


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

Nashida said:


> *img*
> I feel like I pulled this thing out of my shower drain a long time ago.



Ew. How can you even sip coffee with that without a straw is more impressive than being able to see out of it.


----------



## Shaia (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks! Now I can't sleep XDD It's more effective than slenderman.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 22, 2013)

Oi, where's the poor thing's face?


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 22, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Oi, where's the poor thing's face?



It's supposed to have a face?!? o.o

Seriously the first one that genuinely made me "WTF" out loud. xD


----------



## Nashida (Dec 23, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> *img*
> 
> Oi, where's the poor thing's face?



Congratulations. This is the first fursuit that made me want to try acid to see if it made any more sense. Which I doubt it will. 

Now if you'll excuse me I need to go melt my face:


----------



## Willow (Dec 23, 2013)

Nashida said:


> Congratulations. This is the first fursuit that made me want to try acid to see if it made any more sense. Which I doubt it will.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me I need to go melt my face:
> [pic]


Is that supposed to be a whale? Or a badger?

Whatever it is though, its jaw seems to be broken. Poor thing.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 23, 2013)

The aftermath of letting someone with little costume skill get into multiple fur colors.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 23, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> The aftermath of letting someone with little costume skill get into multiple fur colors.


It's like someone tried combining the aspects of fursuits, and stained glass.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 24, 2013)

Nashida said:


> Congratulations. This is the first fursuit that made me want to try acid to see if it made any more sense. Which I doubt it will.



I'm pretty sure acid would only make that suit _more terrifying_.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Dec 24, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:
			
		

> Oi, where's the poor thing's face?


I had to look closer to find it, too. After a while you can baaarely see the eyesockets... but no eyes. ._.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 24, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> The aftermath of letting someone with little costume skill get into multiple fur colors.



Reminds me of a preschool art project.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Dec 24, 2013)

The colourful one at least tried. The head has decent shape and it would make kids happy.


----------



## Nashida (Dec 24, 2013)

Here's your "Oh WTF my eyes are bleeding" moment of the day.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 24, 2013)

Nashida said:


> Here's your "Oh WTF my eyes are bleeding" moment of the day.



I don't blame those pets. That tiger suit would scare the shit out of my dachshund and poodle.


----------



## Troj (Dec 24, 2013)

Bwahaha that gif made my day.


----------



## Nashida (Dec 25, 2013)

Made me break rule #1, it did. And that hurts when it's hot coffee.






Can't say the same for this.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 25, 2013)

Did she let her period blood leak out on the suit or something?


----------



## Sar (Dec 25, 2013)

Antronach said:


> Did she let her period blood leak out on the suit or something?



Clearly the person's fetish. You know how every Furry tries to go out their way to make it obvious what they are into.


----------



## deathsock (Dec 25, 2013)

"Merry Christmas, mom and dad. I'm a furry!"


----------



## Tica (Dec 25, 2013)

...


----------



## Tica (Dec 25, 2013)

I've had serious period stainage in my life and that ain't right. her hip bones are bleeding, not her vag



Sarukai said:


> Clearly the person's fetish. You know how every Furry tries to go out their way to make it obvious what they are into.


----------



## TheRH100 (Dec 25, 2013)

deathsock said:


> "Merry Christmas, mom and dad. I'm a furry!"



Ok so I see the father putting his head down and the mother's face is full of disgust. The fursuit isn't necessarily "terrible" but it's certainly not the best.


----------



## Nashida (Dec 25, 2013)

At least he's well fed, judging by the bag of kibble in the back.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 25, 2013)

^ Yup, mum definitely isn't pleased.

And dad looks a little... uncomfortable.


----------



## Echoshock (Dec 25, 2013)

deathsock said:


> *pic*
> 
> "Merry Christmas, mom and dad. I'm a furry!"



Lol I prefer the other photo, the one with less clothes.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 25, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> Lol I prefer the other photo, the one with less clothes.


If I hadnt already seen the original photo I would have thought that alternate photoshopped pic would have been real lol


----------



## Troj (Dec 25, 2013)

That woman's expression is classic, especially when compared with the  expression of the fursuit.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 25, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> ^ Yup, mum definitely isn't pleased.
> 
> And dad looks a little... uncomfortable.



A deep and fundamental sense of shame _is _pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## Echoshock (Dec 26, 2013)

d.batty said:


> If I hadnt already seen the original photo I would have thought that alternate photoshopped pic would have been real lol



I just had to post it: Link probably NSFW


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 26, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> I just had to post it: Link probably NSFW



The reactions make a lot more sense now.

Furries, however, still don't make sense when they do stuff like that >.<


----------



## Percy (Dec 26, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> I just had to post it: Link probably NSFW


Guy on the right's had enough of that shit.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 26, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> I just had to post it: Link probably NSFW



"You're dead to me, son"


----------



## Sar (Dec 26, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> I just had to post it: Link probably NSFW



The man is like the average FAFer's reaction to SoFurry Migrants.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 26, 2013)

Nashida said:


> Made me break rule #1, it did. And that hurts when it's hot coffee.
> Can't say the same for this.



It's a guy in that suit.

99% of the time if the suit is obviously female, then it's a dude.


----------



## Willow (Jan 1, 2014)

I decided to go on furbuy and found this. And at first I thought it was really cute but then..them eyes

Here's also some others:

Grandma, what big eyes you have :v

Grandma, what big ears you have 

Grandma??

The last one is supposed to be a Khajit by the way


----------



## DeCatt (Jan 2, 2014)

Willow said:


> I decided to go on furbuy and found this. And at first I thought it was really cute but then..them eyes
> 
> Here's also some others:
> 
> ...



That first one would have actually been ok if they hadn't got a blind 5 year old to do the eyes for them.


----------



## speedactyl (Jan 2, 2014)

they were thinking .....Get a new Hobby.


----------



## Ramblik (Jan 2, 2014)

this thread surpasses every nightmare I ever had
holy cow, instead of watching horror movies, IÂ´ll just go here


----------



## Hooky (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

These are horrific, truly how NOT to make a fursuit.


----------



## Sar (Jan 2, 2014)

Eye bleach can be found in the kitchen.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jan 2, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Eye bleach can be found in the kitchen.



#1 -  isn't too bad except for the eye placement. It actually looks pretty realistic. But they probably had to move the eyes out so you can see out and it makes the face look odd.

#2 - Dat expression on the second knuckles photo

#4 (Spike) - Haven't we seen that one before?

#5 - Free Spirit? More like 13 year old girl who was like "This is my first sparkledog fursuit lol isn't it an awesome job I'm so unique and bubbly lololololol j/k"

#6 - Where's it's eyes?!

#7 - Not a bad Cheshire cat IF SHE HAD FINISHED THE FACE.


----------



## Tica (Jan 2, 2014)

the Cheshire cat thing looks like it would make a good Halloween costume... MAYBE cosplay. It doesn't fit furry fursuit standards, but there's lots of costumes out there where the human face is visible, and that's considered relatively normal (e.g. all the costumes in the "what does the fox say" video)


----------



## Sar (Jan 2, 2014)

CrazyLee said:


> #1 -  isn't too bad except for the eye placement. It actually looks pretty realistic. But they probably had to move the eyes out so you can see out and it makes the face look odd.
> 
> #2 - Dat expression on the second knuckles photo
> 
> ...


#1's eye just made me OCD like crazy now I noticed that. brrrr!
#2 would make a good rapist at a gaming convention.
#6 I have no idea wtf it is supposed to be

Did we have #4? I don't recall seeing it. Apologies if I had.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 2, 2014)

^ The tree is the coolest mascot ever!


----------



## Sar (Jan 2, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> ^ The tree is the coolest mascot ever!



Are you getting ideas for the next convention then?


----------



## Nashida (Jan 2, 2014)

This thing is so hipster..


----------



## soak (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, if I wasn't dead before seeing this thread, I am now.


----------



## Eirrinn (Jan 3, 2014)

I think I'm going to have nightmares thanks to this thread.


----------



## DeCatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Yiff please







No words. Not even sure if it's a fursuit. It's still horrible.





NSFW. It's Krystal so NSFW is a guarantee

And I'll just leave this here.





EDIT: Why the heck aren't


----------



## Antronach (Jan 3, 2014)

Try capitalizing the img?

The last one's kinda funny when you think about it.


----------



## DeCatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Antronach said:


> Try capitalizing the img?
> 
> The last one's kinda funny when you think about it.



nope.avi

And yeah I was going for funny with that one. And creepy.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 3, 2014)

I like how the images have to be clicked. It raises the suspense.

And dat Krystal cleavage.


----------



## jorinda (Jan 3, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> NSFW. It's Krystal so NSFW is a guarantee


Congratulations, I think you just won this thread.





Did the maker of this ever look at a real woman? The position of the boobs suggest they didn't.


----------



## soak (Jan 3, 2014)

jorinda said:


> Congratulations, I think you just won this thread.
> 
> 
> Did the maker of this ever look at a real woman? The position of the boobs suggest they didn't.



Brb, performing exorcism


----------



## Sar (Jan 3, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Yiff please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 3, 2014)

Some of these have to be jokes, they just have to ),:


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 3, 2014)

^ I thought the sheer horror of the images contained in the post had broken the  tag, actually...

The last one is pretty awesome tbh


----------



## Sar (Jan 3, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> ^ I thought the sheer horror of the images contained in the post had broken the  tag, actually...[/QUOTE]
> 
> The owner of the fursuit that does that can take the title as King of Horrorsuits.


----------



## DeCatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Sarukai said:


> Because you forgot to remove the image  tags when you used the [img] tags....rned itself back on without me noticing. Derp


----------



## Sar (Jan 3, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> Just realized that " Automatically parse links in text" turned itself back on without me noticing. Derp



This is why it's better to use anything other than WYSIWYG.


----------



## Troj (Jan 4, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> ^ The tree is the coolest mascot ever!



Hell yeah. You know your mascot is good when he gets banned from games for being too drunk. The band has also been banned from certain schools for its antics and pranks during games. (The tree is technically the Stanford band's mascot, not the school's, FYI.)

Also a fan of Rooty the Cedar from Lebanon High School.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 4, 2014)

Troj said:


> Hell yeah. You know your mascot is good when he gets banned from games for being too drunk. The band has also been banned from certain schools for its antics and pranks during games. (The tree is technically the Stanford band's mascot, not the school's, FYI.)



See, with that information, and that goofy smile, I'm starting to get quite a mental image of that tree, and his character. I can just picture all his possible shenanigans. I would love to see a comic strip or something, inspired him, it would be hilarious.


----------



## Olliver (Jan 4, 2014)

These are going to give me nightmares...


----------



## epictoothpaste (Jul 30, 2014)

wholy shit....




It looks like it was colored with a green sharpie!!



omg...




look! its a blue hippo with an 80's hairdo!


----------



## Ryoute (Aug 10, 2014)

Haha, I got a good laugh out of those. Hard to believe people will actually walk around in them. lol


----------



## jorinda (Aug 11, 2014)

Ryoute said:


> Hard to believe people will actually walk around in them. lol



Partly that's because noone tells them. It's hard to approach a stranger and tell them their fursuit totally sucks. Or even give constructive critique when there's a list of 50 things that need improving.


----------



## Selachi (Aug 11, 2014)

WTF have I gotten myself into. I'm going to take some time to rethink my life choices.....


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2014)

Daily reminder to purchase more Eye bleach from the supermarket later.

























epictoothpaste said:


> *pic*


Actually, I like this one a lot! It's silly.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*




F A N G said:


> Am i the only one when i see this i think of





F A N G said:


> this?




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mo2vUEPuA4 try this one!


----------



## serillia (Aug 11, 2014)

man these are bad... those poor people who made these! They are brave for wearing them out though >.>

I sure dont feel bad about mine now....


----------



## PurryFurry (Aug 11, 2014)

rofl I gotta say I think this is my favorite thread on the whole forum so far (that I've read)... I've lol'd so much... lol...  Thank you all. <3


----------



## alphakitsune (Aug 11, 2014)

Here are some I found for sale from a FA user






Minecraft cat friusut head (yes its spelled that way) Its a great deal at $100!










You can get this monster gator fursut for a great deal! 
Goggles: $20
Paws: $20
Tale: $25
Head: $220


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 11, 2014)

My eyes! They BURN!
Anyway, I find this one pretty creepy: http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/kittynora/35597808/1999/1999_original.jpg


----------



## speedactyl (Aug 13, 2014)

I thought I was that bad. in making one...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 13, 2014)

It seems to me there's lots of bad fursuits that people are trying to sell as premades.

Kind of dissapointing really

















urgh...sorry guys but no. I wouldn't buy the last one no matter how cheap.

Oh...one of the weirdest is 
















Good god! Why would you get a fursuit to match your dog? The worst part is she goes in public walking the dog with that fursuit on, what????


----------



## Troj (Aug 13, 2014)

I can come up with some AWESOME comedy role-reversal scenarios involving a real dog and a fursuit of the same dog. 

Unfortunately, the above owner is probably one of those utterly earnest and completely obsessed pet owners who doesn't see their relationship with their pet as a laughing matter.


----------



## jorinda (Aug 14, 2014)

> It seems to me there's lots of bad fursuits that people are trying to sell as premades.
> Kind of dissapointing really


Well, there's a buyer for almost everything. As long as there are people willing to buy lower quality, there will be sellers who make more of it.



> Good god! Why would you get a fursuit to match your dog? The worst part is she goes in public walking the dog with that fursuit on, what????



Actually, that could be fun. If only the fursuit wasn't that creepy. (At least I think the expression on its face is creepy as hell.)


----------



## Furlover123 (Aug 18, 2014)

It's Toothless!  He's...he's...STUFFED!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 18, 2014)

I... actually don't hate this one. It looks soft.

Though I'm sure if I did actually touch it my hand would come away sticky and I'd once again regret my choices in life Â¬_Â¬


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 18, 2014)

Forget toothless, look at that lady in the background.


----------



## Raormi (Aug 19, 2014)

Seeing all of these horrifying fursuits has made me laugh the most I have in a long time.  This made my day


----------



## Furlover123 (Aug 19, 2014)

Your welcome. 




I don't know hat to say about this...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 19, 2014)

You don't have to say anything... that lady's face says more than any of us could.


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Aug 19, 2014)

I feel bad for these people, but still damn hilarious.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 20, 2014)

Furlover123 said:


> It's Toothless!  He's...he's...STUFFED!


This is far from horrific, its not even bad.
Also this is whats known as a 'quadsuit'.


----------



## purple-reaper (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Jabberwocky said:


> sweet dreams



how could you dishoner someones hard work
i mean this isnt even the ugliest  
these people have worked hard to find thing make thier first head

and you dont have the permission to use the pictures eather


----------



## Nashida (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Furlover123 said:


> It's Toothless!  He's...he's...STUFFED!



I WANT THIS. He's adorable!



purple-reaper said:


> how could you dishoner someones hard work
> i mean this isnt even the ugliest
> these people have worked hard to find thing make thier first head
> 
> and you dont have the permission to use the pictures eather



D'aww, somebody's feewings are huwt...






What da fuq is it?


----------



## Furlover123 (Aug 20, 2014)

A elephant with tentacles?


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Aug 21, 2014)

That plush-like Toothless finally has good looking frontal limbs; all of the other quadsuits I've seen look like they have cardboard tubes for legs. :/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 21, 2014)

I know I wanna take him home with me


----------



## toddf-alt (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Nashida said:


> What da fuq is it?



It's Ganesh, God of Beginnings


----------



## Kelestra (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Day Coydog said:


> I hope no one makes a Lemongrab fursuit, the only way it wouldn't be terrifying is if it looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*â€‹THESE CLOTHES ARE UNACCEPTABLE!!!!!*


----------



## Void. (Aug 25, 2014)

Sar said:


> Eye bleach can be found in the kitchen.


 Is it wearing a peed in diaper!?


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Nashida said:


> What da fuq is it?



That's an elephant octopus. It's a fake "fursuit" created for GESHWHES by Deo, who used to be a regular here on these forums. It's not horrible, it's awesome.


----------



## jorinda (Aug 29, 2014)

This has been for sale quite a while now. They ask 500$.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Aug 29, 2014)

W-where are the eyes? D:


----------



## Nashida (Aug 29, 2014)

.......is that supposed to be Fluttershy? It's more like Five Nights at Fluttershy's.


----------



## Furlover123 (Aug 30, 2014)

That's so scary...


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Sep 4, 2014)

They should take these and make a horror game out of this.
Oh wait, Five Nights at Freddy's already happened, hmm....


----------



## Coffee Lion (Sep 5, 2014)

Troj said:


>



_Easter bunny costumes..._ 




....and they wonder why children hate them...


----------



## Coffee Lion (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



PapayaShark said:


>


----------



## Coffee Lion (Sep 5, 2014)

deathsock said:


> Enjoy your nightmares, children.



"Honey, let's dress up as demonic road kill for Halloween!"


----------



## SparkyWolf (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

Lol, that third one looks like it was a chew toy have a pit-bull puppy.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Oct 31, 2014)

Furlover123 said:


> It's Toothless!  He's...he's...STUFFED!



I dunno, that's pretty darn good.

I don't envy that guy's back pain at the end of the day, though.


----------



## MaskedHyoomun (Nov 20, 2014)

I looked through all of this in one sitting...
I don't think I'll ever be the same.


----------



## NoahGryphon (Nov 20, 2014)

Furlover123 said:


> It's Toothless!  He's...he's...STUFFED!



@>@ thats amazing <3


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 20, 2014)

MaskedHyoomun said:


> I looked through all of this in one sitting...
> I don't think I'll ever be the same.



I justy looked at the last few pages and will never will be the same. Who needs FNAF? 

Also that furry toothless costume looks great.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## SolDirix (Nov 20, 2014)

chesse20 said:


>



Doland gets a fursuit -.-


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 22, 2014)

Someone I saw around today, dafuq?? Kinda felt for him, he was silent and solitary and looked atleast moderately autistic.
Still doesn't make that THING on his head any less horrifying though. D:


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 22, 2014)

They are not getting any better. We should have a fantastic fursuit thread, if we don't already.


----------



## Fermata (Dec 8, 2014)

Troj said:


>



It's the weird sepia-toned grittiness of this picture that really brings it all together for me.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Aetius said:


> Incoming!




I actually find this one really amusing.
It's not really honestly terrible besides the fact that it's just the head and neck.
It would make for some quality photo-bombing though.​


----------



## MandaBernadette (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*

I had a friend who was totally phobic of people in fur suits, and this thread illustrates every reason why. MY EYES!


----------



## MandaBernadette (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Look at this monstrosity. It looks like a rainbow puked on it.



That is some Lisa Frank realness.


----------



## jorinda (Dec 11, 2014)

The lower jaw scares me.


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 11, 2014)

I feel like I'm going to have nightmares, but I can't stop laughing for some reason. People need some common sense.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Butters Shikkon said:


> A fursuiter in jail can mean only one thing...



Kind of ironic because the money is going to the March of Dimes, which does experiments on animals or at least provides animals to be experienced on.


----------



## Troj (Dec 11, 2014)

That IS ironic. Well now.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 15, 2014)

This thread is beautiful and helped concrete my decision in commissioning a fursuit when the time is right.  Bonus points for all those old timey Halloween costumes, I always love seeing them.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry for the double post, but I just realized I had this gem sitting in my folder and thought I would share it:


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 27, 2014)

deathsock said:


> Enjoy your nightmares, children.



The next Tim Burton film.
Starring Johnny Depp.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 28, 2014)

Funeral said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I just realized I had this gem sitting in my folder and thought I would share it:



Isn't that cute. Serial killer Bugs wants you to sit by him!

It's disappointing that no horrible looking Smaug costumes have came to light.


----------



## Bigfish (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Horrific fursuits*



Troj said:


> Wookit his wittle booties!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LI.Reaver() (Jan 31, 2015)

This thread is whole win itself.
Added to favourites in my browser.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jan 31, 2015)

Are you guys trying to make me puke?


----------



## Bigfish (Jan 31, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Are you guys trying to make me puke?



I wonder if that shark suit pukes, do surfers come up ?  Things that make you go.... mmmmmm ?


----------



## Charrio (Jan 31, 2015)

*blink blink* 
Wow, some of those are hard to UNSEE lol 

So are there furcon costume categories for most terrible suit?
Kind of like a Con booby-prize


----------



## Summerbun (Jan 31, 2015)

I just went through this entire topic in one sitting.

I'm partially laughing, partially terrified, and partially on the verge of nausea.


----------



## Fith-fath (Feb 8, 2015)

I envision a horror game, where you are a wandering person at a convention, and horrible full-body cosplay and fursuits chase you through oblivious crowds of people...

Anywho, I'm grabbing my eye-bleach now, anyone else want some?


----------



## Chimerotropic (Feb 28, 2015)

Kinda surprised this isn't on here.

http://todaymix.com/uploads/posts/2014-09/1409578121_image.jpg


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've...seen things I can't unsee...


----------



## Nashida (Mar 2, 2015)

This is creepy. It's also for sale.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Mar 2, 2015)

Nashida said:


> This is creepy. It's also for sale.



That's not too bad. Its a Pokemon btw.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 2, 2015)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> That's not too bad. Its a Pokemon btw.



It's misspelled.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Mar 2, 2015)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> That's not too bad. Its a Pokemon btw.


 Nah. It's Nicki Minaj.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Mar 2, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> It's misspelled.


 Still obviously meant to be the Pokemon?


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Mar 2, 2015)

This thread has given me nightmares, but sleep is for the weak anyways


----------



## TyDye (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't care what anyone says, I love this. It wasn't meant to be cute and adorable or look like most fursuits. Hell, this guy might not even be furry, could be someone who spent too much time playing Kirby's Epic Yarn...


----------



## Kodiak_KodaBear (Mar 7, 2015)

TyDye said:


> I don't care what anyone says, I love this. It wasn't meant to be cute and adorable or look like most fursuits. Hell, this guy might not even be furry, could be someone who spent too much time playing Kirby's Epic Yarn...



I think its great! I would quite like a burr version....The fur looks brilliant


----------



## Bonobosoph (Mar 7, 2015)

What even IS that.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 7, 2015)

Bonobosoph said:


> What even IS that.



Looks like an attempt at an Angel Dragon (in other words, a Telephone recolor)


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 7, 2015)

Bonobosoph said:


> What even IS that.



That is a big-ass Nope in its natural habitat. The Fuckis Thisus is a special breed of Nope, one that feeds on terror and hatred. If you see one, kill it with fire before it devours the children. Please. Do it for the children.


----------



## Nashida (Mar 8, 2015)

Bonobosoph said:


> What even IS that.



A Telephony.


----------



## frostyumbreon (Aug 5, 2015)

You all asked for it. 




EDIT: found more suits for your cringement





dat leather tho




overly puffed up cheeks




the eyes are super spaced out..


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 5, 2015)

somebody punched it






*dies*


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 5, 2015)

AUGH. This thread is horrifyingly amazing.


----------



## frostyumbreon (Aug 5, 2015)

my god, its fur was drawn on by a marker. it also has empty eye sockets, crying marker blood


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 5, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> It seems to me there's lots of bad fursuits that people are trying to sell as premades.
> 
> Kind of dissapointing really
> 
> ...



The dog is like Â´ WTH WHY IS THIS HAPPENENINGÂ´


----------



## Byron (Aug 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;Y2tP9s8y2Ic]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2tP9s8y2Ic[/video]


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 5, 2015)

These people have got to see how horrible these are right? I would be ashamed even if I was anonymous inside one of these.


----------



## That_green_dog (Aug 6, 2015)

Freaking god! These are horrific i almost died!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 6, 2015)

Here : 

[video=youtube;1hBvAeTvnNA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hBvAeTvnNA[/video]


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 6, 2015)

THe dog with a real dog one is Beastcub, her suits have improved DRAMATICALLY since then. And she knows it was a pretty bad suit, it was okay for the time but she's done so much better now (thank god, right? Hahaha *weeps*)


----------



## GamingGal (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh wow, it's pretty hard to imagine Beastcub turning out something so awful >.<


----------



## Troj (Aug 6, 2015)

Everybody has to begin somewhere, after all.

I believe it was Jake the Dog who said that sucking at something is the first step to not sucking at something.


----------



## Anthropomorphic Human (Aug 8, 2015)

I fucking love HTTYD and this thread is slowly murdering it for me. Thanks fuzzfigs


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 8, 2015)

Byron said:


> Dancing Pig video



2:05 is when the true nightmare begins. I wonder if he is a Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs extra.


----------



## Byron (Aug 8, 2015)

Wanna know what's really gross about that pig? I'd bet money that tongue is real. They probably just went to the local boucherie and got a cow tongue.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Here :
> 
> [video=youtube;1hBvAeTvnNA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hBvAeTvnNA[/video]



how did they act that remotely serious?


----------



## pinkie (Aug 10, 2015)

Not everyone has the skill or money.


----------



## MissFleece (Aug 10, 2015)

Imma post my first fursuit so you can laugh at it. I know it's terrible so don't try to be nice.





Alternatively, here is the second one and I did a lot better. Still derpy but hey, progress.


----------



## ExperiMUNt (Aug 10, 2015)

Actually in my personal opinion the first one you did wasn't too bad, but there could be VAST improvements. I don't understand why you put splotches of pink around the fur though??\

The second one you can already see you've changed like a hell lot, especially the ears.

It's not a total durrsuit, but it's not that bad for your first go. WAY better than what we've all seen on here I guarantee you that.


----------



## MissFleece (Aug 11, 2015)

> I don't understand why you put splotches of pink around the fur though??\



They were supposed to be eyes, lol. 

The suit was supposed to be night vale themed, which is a podcast with a purple and eye theme kinda. The character is a stray dog named Trashbag, in case you were curious...In an episode of the podcast there's some stray dogs killing people that the local police assure are just trash bags blowing in the wind.


----------



## FuzzyFoe (Aug 12, 2015)

Some of these images you guys are posting are hilarious, but on the blog there are a lot of fursuits that actually look decent, and that upsets me.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 12, 2015)

FuzzyFoe said:


> Some of these images you guys are posting are hilarious, but on the blog there are a lot of fursuits that actually look decent, and that upsets me.



Which blog?


----------



## Spotface (Aug 13, 2015)

Okay. I hate bashing people, but you have to admit that some of these are utter horror shows and I hope that their creators learned a lot of lessons. That's the positive side of creating a disaster, is that you know how not to make a disaster afterwards.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 13, 2015)

Here is my first fursuit:





My most recent is the one in my avatar. :3


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Aug 13, 2015)

I might have nightmares after seeing some of these.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 13, 2015)

Spotface said:


> Okay. I hate bashing people, but you have to admit that some of these are utter horror shows and I hope that their creators learned a lot of lessons. That's the positive side of creating a disaster, is that you know how not to make a disaster afterwards.



If they kept making suits, I'm sure they did.

As the extremely accurate but rather cliche quote states 
[h=3]'It's Better To Try and Fail, Than Never To Try At All'[/h]


----------



## SteampunkJack (Aug 15, 2015)

Furlover123 said:


> It's Toothless!  He's...he's...STUFFED!



I really really like that one....its super cute.


----------



## danderthefurry (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey hey just went through this whole thread and decided to join in


----------



## danderthefurry (Jan 23, 2017)

just read through the entire thread huehehe


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jan 23, 2017)

Troj said:


> *Mod Edit:*


That kid looks like they're just done with living xD


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Royn (Jan 23, 2017)

went to read this whole thread....  Actually got to page six afore had to stop, go smoke two joints, heat a bottle of  Nama Sake and chug most of it, then try to figure out how to unsee those six pages, and this one.  This thread is....  is.... *passes out for a bit*


----------



## Alex K (Jan 23, 2017)

It's one thing to go huntin for animals, taking their parts, and trying to impersonate them. But it's another whole story when you gotta pay 500 dollars for a plastic costume


----------



## puppyresidue (Jan 24, 2017)

There are quite a few suits here that are objectively not that bad. Not sure why they're here. I think maybe people ran out of good google image results.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 24, 2017)

I think I've seen the shark fursuit(two posts after op) in plenty of videos. It kinda looks fun


----------



## danderthefurry (Jan 24, 2017)

The eyes on this one o-o


----------



## danderthefurry (Jan 24, 2017)

http://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx40/NeoFur14/DSC04106.jpg


----------



## danderthefurry (Jan 24, 2017)

I obviously have no life
http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m283/BloodmoonWiccan/fursuit/ididntdoit.jpg


----------



## Gossip (Jan 25, 2017)

This thread has hurt my eyes lol so much cringe.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 20, 2017)

I went through all 30 pages and I can say what is seen can not be unseen.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 26, 2017)

I-I-I MADE IT THROUGH THE THREAD! welp time to get the eye bleach.


----------



## Thunder4361 (May 7, 2017)

All from the same maker. They actually make decent tails, but the heads obviously need major work.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 7, 2017)

A 4 year old thread, has been resurrected - from the dead.. ☺

(I'm not gonna go there), myself - and name specific suits.. but.. I have seen some doozies out there.


----------



## The Blue Chimera (Jun 16, 2017)

This thread is amazing, i read through the whole thing. Reminds me of my first fursuit and i still have it in its shitty glory




It's supposed to be a Wolger (wolftiger) but it's still pretty bad lol. Looks like a homeless fox that took too many drugs




I met the person who made this irl twice and maaaaan this fucker is hella ugly




This is my second fursuit that I've made aaaaannd it still looks like shit lmao. It's a chinese dragon


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 16, 2017)

The Blue Chimera said:


> This is my second fursuit that I've made aaaaannd it still looks like shit lmao. It's a chinese dragon


You know what I don't think your dragon is that bad, I think it's passable.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Jun 18, 2017)

GreenZone said:


>


Wtf


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Wtf


Hmmmmmm... if you say so


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 20, 2018)

PapayaShark said:


> *Re: Horrific fursuits*



That fursuit is what i image that small dog looks like face wise on DPH.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 20, 2018)

After looking at this thread, I'm not ok, nor will I ever be again.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> After looking at this thread, I'm not ok, nor will I ever be again.


It’s ok Mr Fox... you’ve also traumatized many people with your picture


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 20, 2018)

I am disturbed beyond words at the site of such monstrosities.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

You and me both, buddy


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2018)

This thread is named wrong. You spelled "Horrifying" wrong. :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 20, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> It’s ok Mr Fox... you’ve also traumatized many people with your picture


That's not surprising, after all it is my jizz face :V


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> That's not surprising, after all it is my jizz face :V


I’d just like to see that face everyday when I wake up :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 20, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I’d just like to see that face everyday when I wake up :V


You complete me. :v


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 20, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> You complete me. :v


Sure you could say that :V


----------



## goodpuns (Apr 23, 2018)

Not sure whether to laugh, or feel guilty for mocking these people.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 25, 2018)

God if only I could get a picture of last year’s bunny outfit we had for my work’s picture with the easter bunny. It was the worst thing I think I have ever seen.


----------



## C4NDYC0UGH (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Mosie (May 23, 2018)

Omg where am I in hell right now


----------



## HazelCat (Aug 3, 2019)

Literally just look up those fursuits that use your real eyes


----------



## Gradiusgadwin (Aug 3, 2019)

Troj said:


> *Mod Edit:*
> 
> *This is an image-heavy thread. When replying, please take care not to quote images that have been posted in the same page, specially so if they come from the post immediately previous to yours. Failing to do so may be considered spam and infracted*
> *-Corto*
> ...


My God! Some of these fursuits will give me nightmares today.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 4, 2019)

Locking this due to necro


----------

